# Duyuru > Gündem >  Ermenek'teki madende 6 madencinin daha cenazesine ulaşıldı

## gokhan

ermenek.jpg

KARAMAN'ın Ermenek İlçesi'nde su baskını sonucu 18 işçinin mahsur kaldığı maden faciasında 2'si dün öğle saatlerinde olmak üzere toplam 8 işçinin daha cansız bedenine ulaşıldı.

4'üncü Başyukarı bölümünde bulunan 8 işçinin cesedi de otopsi yapılmak üzere Ermenek Devlet Hastanesi Morgu'na kaldırıldı. İşçilerin kimliklerinin DNA testi sonucu belirleneceği öğrenilmişti. 2 işçinin cesedi de 6 Kasım tarihinde çıkartılmıştı. 8 işçiyi arama çalışmaları ise sürüyor.

Ermenek İlçesi Pamuklu Köyü Cenne Mevkii'nde Has Şekerler Madencilik Şirketi'ne ait linyit ocağında 28 Ekim Salı günü işçilerin öğle yemeği molası sırasında eski kullanılmayan kömür ocağında biriken su bastı. Baskın sonucu o anda vardiya da olan 34 işçiden 18'i mahsur kaldı. Yapılan kurtarma çalışmaları üzerine 6 Kasım Perşembe günü ocağın 2'inci Başyukarı bölümünde Kerim Haznedar ve İsa Gözbaşı'nın cansız bedenine ulaşıldı. Aşağı Çağlar Köyü'nde oturan 2 işçinin cenazesi Madenci Şehitliği'ne dönüştürülecek olan mezarlıkta yana yana defnedildi.


AFAD eşliğinde yapılan kurtarma çalışmalarında dün öğle saatlerinde 4'üncü Başyukarı bölümünde 2 işçinin cansız bedenine ulaşıldı. İşçilerden birinin cesedi ocaktan çıkartılıp otopsi yapılmak için jandarma eşliğinde ambulansla Ermenek Devlet Hastanesi Morgu'na kaldırıldı. Diğer işçinin cesedinin çıkartılması çalışmaları sırasında aynı bölümde 6 işçinin daha cansız bedenine ulaşıldı. Bunun üzerine 7 işçinin cesedi gece yarısı ambulanslarla aynı hastanenin morguna kaldırıldı. 

*8 İŞÇİNİ KİMLİĞİ DNA TESTİ İLE BELİRLENECEK* 

Dün ve bugün gece yarası çıkartılan ve Ermenek Devlet Hastanesi Morgu'na kaldırılan toplam 8 işçinin kimliklerinin daha önceden 18 işçinin 24 yakınından alınan DNA örnekleriyle karşılaştırılacağı öğrenildi. DNA örneklerinin de Ankara'ya gönderilip karşılaştırmanın yapılacağı belirtildi.

*8 İŞÇİYİ ARAMA ÇALIŞMALAR SÜRÜYOR* 

Maden ocağında mahsur kalan 18 işçiden bugüne kadar 10 işçinin cansız bedenine ulaşılmasının ardından geriye kalan 8 işçiyi arama çalışmaları sürüyor.
2NCİ VE 4ÜNCÜ BAŞYUKARI ARASI MESAFE 95 METRE
İlk olarak 6 Kasım Perşembe günü yerin 146 metre derinliğinde 2nci Başyukarı bölümünde Kerim Haznedar ve İsa Gözbaşının cesetlerine ulaşılmıştı. Dün 2, bu sabaha karşı da 6 işçinin cesetleri ise yerin yaklaşık 155 metre derinliğinde 4üncü Başyukarı bölümünde bulundu. 2nci ve 4üncü Başyukarı arasındaki ana arter mesafesinin 95 metre olduğu belirtildi. AFAD, 1939 metre olan ocağın şu ana kadar 1500 metrelik aranın tarandığını 439 metrelik arama yapılacak alanın kaldığı belirtildi. AFAD, çalışmaları da grafikle anlattı. 

*5 KİŞİ TUTUKLANMIŞTI* 

Ermenek Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı tarafından 6 Kasım Salı günü 2 işçinin cansız bedeninin bulunmasının ardından 8 kişi gözaltına alındı. Aralarında Has Şekerler Madencilik şirketi sahibi Saffet Uyar ve ruhsat sahibi Ermenek Cenne Linyit Kömür şirketi sahibi Abdullah Özbey'in de bulunduğu 5 kişi 'Birden fazla kişinin ölümüne sebebiyet vermek' suçundan çıkarıldığı mahkemece tutuklandı. 2'si kadın mühendis 1'si iş eğitim uzmanı 3 kişide tutuksuz yargılanmak üzere serbest bırakıldı.

Kaynak: Hurriyet.com.tr

----------

